
SQL Tabs – Rich SQL Console for Postgresql - craigkerstiens
http://www.sqltabs.com/
======
craigkerstiens
If you're looking for a list of other clients some of the others ones include:

\- Postico OSX -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/postico/id1031280567?ls=1&mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/postico/id1031280567?ls=1&mt=12)

\- JackDB (web based) - [https://www.jackdb.com/](https://www.jackdb.com/)

\- SQL Pro for Postgres -
[http://www.hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres/](http://www.hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres/)

\- PGAdmin - Slightly outdated but still feature rich and fully cross platform
- [http://www.pgadmin.org/](http://www.pgadmin.org/)

And of course there's always psql which is all CLI, but incredibly flexible.

~~~
tedmiston
To add my own daily use clients:

\- PG Commander (free): a lighter version of Postico -
[https://eggerapps.at/pgcommander/](https://eggerapps.at/pgcommander/)

\- Sequel Pro (donationware): a nice native GUI browser for MySQL -
[http://www.sequelpro.com/](http://www.sequelpro.com/)

~~~
babebridou
Of course, when all else fails, you can always fallback to SQLDeveloper
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-
develo...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-
developer/overview/index.html), install the postgres jdbc driver
[https://jdbc.postgresql.org/download.html](https://jdbc.postgresql.org/download.html)
and ease into Postgres with your usual Oracle client.

It's especially useful if you're already using it on your day/consulting job
as it naturally blends into the environment.

------
Cieplak
[https://github.com/dbcli/pgcli](https://github.com/dbcli/pgcli)

~~~
Wonnk13
holey moley that looks cool! I've been getting into postgres more and would
love a way to use something like psql from Emacs.

~~~
zaszrespawned
Is not that good with multi line queries

------
sandGorgon
I would still use dBeaver because it allows me to edit data like Excel. And
the fact that it works brilliantly on Linux.

I'm not sure why more db tools don't follow that paradigm.

~~~
barrkel
When you have lots of rows, you want to think more in terms of set operations;
and when you have complex data, you'll want to structure it relationally, and
then you'll have a bunch of little tables filled with ids. In this case,
something tree-like would be better to follow the indirections.

It's pretty rare - mostly for ad-hoc interactive debugging, typically where
there's some UI missing or not yet implemented - that you'd want to edit a
single row's contents.

~~~
sandGorgon
actually, you were bang on the usecase ("typically where there's some UI
missing or not yet implemented "), but not for debugging.

In fact, if I'm not wrong there was a startup that got launched on HN or PH or
somewhere that just builds database connected spreadsheet-like webapps.

The thing is - in operations driven startups, the early days are built on top
of spreadsheets. Which can get unmanageable within days. So then you start
building your webapp. Something like dbeaver turns into a godsend because you
then use the database as a spreadsheet, while you take your time building the
webapp.

A spreadsheet is so much more common than a webapp with an opinionated UI - it
was so surprising that when I handed over dbeaver to an operations guy, he
actually had zero trouble using it to do his work. In fact the UI we are
building now is on top of Handsontable (a JS spreadsheet component) rather
than a form-like web component. Everyone is just so used to copy pasting rows,
manipulating data,etc.

------
joshfraser
I've been using Wagon (wagonhq.com) lately and have been really impressed by
it. I enjoy having a universal interface regardless of whether I'm connecting
to postgres or mySQL. It's awesome to be able to visualize the results of a
query with a couple clicks. There are a lot of little details like auto-
complete which make it more fun to use than other editors I've tried in the
past. I'm eager to try SQLTabs too and see how it compares.

~~~
jweinstein
If anyone would like to try Wagon, just email us at hello at wagonhq dot com,
we're currently previewing Wagon at 100 companies and happy to have some new
folks give feedback.

------
_RPM
This seems awesome. But I only use Postgresql at work, and it doesn't look
like they have Windows builds. PgAdmin doesn't have tabs so using it requires
a lot of window management. Why does MAC seem to be more supported than
Windows in all the links I've followed here to other clients?

~~~
egroat
UNIX based.

I would presume that most DB's are installed on UNIX based systems so most of
the people who are developing tools for them are going to already be on such
systems.

------
leeoniya
"cross platform desktop client" so long as the desktop platform isn't the one
used by 75% of users? ;)

~~~
janfoeh
While I understand your general point, I find it highly doubtful that 75% of
_Postgres_ users are on Windows. I strongly suspect that they are in the
minority by a wide margin.

~~~
rmason
But if Postgres wants to expand its user base a good graphical client for
Windows would be a big help. I think that it is a major reason MySQL is way
more popular.

~~~
rosser
I'm pretty sure the major reason MySQL is "more popular" has more to do with
its ubiquitous install base on low-end web hosting providers than the
(non-)existence of Windows-based GUI clients — particularly given that PgAdmin
III has been around for at least 10 years, and cross-platform the whole time.

~~~
pilif
Also, pgAdmin II was written in VB and thus inherently Windows-only

------
rietta
Nice!

Maybe I am missing something, but I am not seeing a way to dig into a given
database's structure without cumbersomely querying the pg_catalog. Noticeably
absent are \dt and such vs running stuff like

SELECT n.nspname as "Schema", c.relname as "Name", CASE c.relkind WHEN 'r'
THEN 'table' WHEN 'v' THEN 'view' WHEN 'i' THEN 'index' WHEN 'S' THEN
'sequence' WHEN 's' THEN 'special' WHEN 'f' THEN 'foreign table' END as
"Type", pg_catalog.pg_get_userbyid(c.relowner) as "Owner" FROM
pg_catalog.pg_class c LEFT JOIN pg_catalog.pg_namespace n ON n.oid =
c.relnamespace WHERE c.relkind IN ('r','') AND n.nspname <> 'pg_catalog' AND
n.nspname <> 'information_schema' AND n.nspname !~ '^pg_toast' AND
pg_catalog.pg_table_is_visible(c.oid) ORDER BY 1,2;

Database Info from the menu seems to be similar to \d and a few others, but
it's for the whole database and not a specific schema.

Still, I will keep playing with this and see how it goes.

~~~
olsender
It is possible to get info about specific object just by typing its name and
pressing "Object Info" shortcut. To list the schema's objects you need to type
"schema_name." (with dot in the end) and press "Object Info" shortcut.

------
garyclarke27
Looks cool. I've tried most clients and been dissapointed - PgAdmin was very
unstable on mac, object browser is good when it works but query editor is poor
- Postico is pretty but has very limited functionality not suitable for large
complex scripts. The best solution I found was to use Sublime Text with it's
build system you can run scripts and get results easily, it has amazing text
manipulation features, snippits are powerful, it's rock solid and blazingly
fast. [http://blog.code4hire.com/2014/04/sublime-text-psql-build-
sy...](http://blog.code4hire.com/2014/04/sublime-text-psql-build-system/)

~~~
infinite8s
What was missing from Postico? Just better SQL editing support?

~~~
garyclarke27
When I last used it about a year ago (i purchased it) it lacked many basic
features a deal breaker for me was not showing the line number of errors, this
made it useless for large scripts. Sublime Text's search and replace is light
years ahead of Postico or PgAdmin. Also syntax highlighting on a nice dark
theme is much easier on the eyes and more productive than white theme. Sublime
Text 3 also has auto-complete - if you install plugin to search ALL open files
not just current, then this works really well so long as you also open files
defining your schema. Snippets can add even more powerful auto complete.

------
meat_fist
This looks great. I've always just used the command line for Postgres because
I never liked PG Admin. I am hopeful I'll have a better experience here.

------
marinintim
Looks promising. Seems like it's written in JS, using Electron and React.

------
bresc
This is really an awesome app. Keep up the good work. It still feels a bit
clunky, but it has a lot of potential. Already using it :)

------
rodionos
dbvis.com?

